# severe split tail with nasty infection



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Kenzie split her tail right at the very tip a few weeks ago, it keeps healing then when she wags and hits cupboards, tables, rads its splitting again. Masacre effect blood squirting everywhere, on anti biotics, anti inflammatory, cleaning fluid and creams. What else can we do? Please excuse me if this has been covered before. Done bandage, covers etc but she wags them off.Anyone with advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

In the UK, and I am sure you will get something similar in the US - you can get a spray called Heal and Seal. I got it in a Horse tack shop here in the UK. Clean the wound with something like Hibiscrub, dry well and the spray on. It forms an almost like plastic seal over the wound. It never came off and eventually just disappeared as the wound healed underneath. Great stuff.

I would suggest you check with your vet first to make sure the wound is not infected.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2999.msg20156.html#msg20156

Earlier thread Cooperman. Sounds like a very familiar story unfortunately. Let us know how it works out.

Poor Kenzie. 

Good luck.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Ouch! :'( Bless her. Hope you find something that stays on. How do you stop a waggly V from wagging its tail? Impossible!!! Good luck!
Deb and Ester xxx


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, it is infected back to vet in 3 days for another look at it, she seams to heal then happy dog syndrome happens and poor kenzie wallops something and it splits again, I am in uk and willing to try anything. Thanks for the wishes. X


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this! Must be very difficult for you and her!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor Kenzie!! I've never had to deal with that, but it sure sounds like a challenge. Good luck, and I hope she is all healed up soon!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cooperman,

Your not alone......

We too have this ongoing problem with our un-docked 5yr old male Brook.

After a tough hunting season, the tip of his tail tends to receive the most damage/ trauma.

I've read that although that the last two vertebrae of the tail have very little flesh/ fur coverage, they do have a good blood supply.
In our case with long exposure to wet weather hunting conditions our boy's tail's tip tends to split quite often!
My wife has taken to using, wait for it............... :-\

Camilisan......... If your from the UK, it's human nipple cream!!! :-[

This cream is brilliant and breaks the cycle of damage and contamination for our pup.
Once the tail heals to a satisfactory state we try to keep it supple and less dry/split with, wait for it again.......

Udder Cream!!!! :-\ (Chlorhexidine Gluconate)

This is a soothing water-miscible cream (pink colour) that prevents chaps/ sores and aids minor cuts and grazes on COWS!!
We get it from a local saddlery and it works for us!! :-\

Hope this helps, it's a bit of an ongoing thing with them once the tip has been damaged unfortunately.

You can only see the advantages of docking if your pup suffers such discomfort!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Thamks for the thoughts input and wishes, hobbs very useful, weve fashioned some tubing to protect the tail, going to keep it on as long as we can. Keep changing it and putting barrier cream on which very similar to nipple cream, all we can do is wait. Coops is docked was from pup and I do so agree with the sensible side. Lots of pain and discomfort.


----------

